# Harness



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello everyone 
Please could we have some of your thoughts and opinions as to what dog make of dog harness you think is the best to buy for walking a cockapoo....
We have been using a collar and lead, but some one said to us that it is better to use a harness, especially if a dog is chipped as a collar could move the chip???...any way even if this isn't true we are thinking that a harness would be better for our Ellie any way....thank you! love D&W (Doug and Wendy) xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I use a harness for my two it's just a standard one from Pets at Home. They pull much less on a harness than a lead.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi beau has a harness I bought one from the ENVY range if you google envy harnesses you will find them they are really nice.

Jo x


----------



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you both x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Never used a harness, but thinking of it with Ted, as he does pull and I am afraid he will damage his neck. I know that we are meant to train our dogs to walk without pulling, but I have to say I have little success so far, and I am now considering an alternative option. Won't stop trying to train him though
Let us know how it goes if you do get one.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie's got two fleece lined harnesses ordered from this website and also a fleece lined lead, which is very comfortable to hold when walking

http://www.dog-harnesses.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I *love* the ENVY range!! I had already bought Willow's collar before I discovered them and forgot about them when I bought Braken's collar- now I know they do harnesses...!!! Off to the shop this afternoon methinks!!!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Ours definitely walk better with harnesses and I find it much easier to control them tbh...


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Bertie Brown said:


> Bertie's got two fleece lined harnesses ordered from this website and also a fleece lined lead, which is very comfortable to hold when walking
> 
> http://www.dog-harnesses.co.uk/index.html


What size did you get and how big is your dog?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We are in the States, so not much help with websites there, but I ordered Sami a harness that was called "choak free", it is soft open mesh and straps around his body, and is sooo much better for control, I to do not want to injure his neck with tugging on the lead! And he is much better on a harness, have just ordered one for Carley this week. She went for her first walk this week and did great! The web site showed how to measure the "girth" of the dog for a good fit, its around the chest area, she measured 15 inches, so I got the adjustable one that goes up to 17 inches . . hope it fits, Sami LOVES his and will run to the drawer it is in for my husband to take him on his nightly walk! He stands rock still for you to put it on . . such a good boy. So Carley is 14 weeks and started going to the door also, so I have taken her for a few short walks this week, waiting for her harness for a bit longer walk. Cant wait to walk them together!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We have a quilted Puppia harness for Lola. I love it and its so comfy on her plus stylish... She looks great in it.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is the harness I use for flyball, and walking. 
http://www.xtradog.com/shop/harnesses/water-repelling/water-repelling-walking-harness.html
It,s water-repellent and well padded, it is a bit expensive but very hard wearing, and when it's dirty just stick it in the washing machine and it comes out like new. And a must for dogs that like water.
They are manufactured by Adanac Sleds and Equipment in Montana, so members from across the pond should be able to track them down.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the harness links ... really useful as I'm looking to get one for Bess. Love that pic of Poppy, Colin!

S x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

janee said:


> What size did you get and how big is your dog?


Teddy is 10.3 kg and I got him a size 3 - same as for cocker spaniels. I would say he is a medium sized cockapoo - just going by the size of all the others I met at the cockapoo meets
Haven't made up my mind whether he is actually pulling lkess or whether it just feels like it Anyway, I really like it, as it is so easy to put on, with only his head needing to go through. Hope this helps.


----------

